# Bookit - Convert web page to mobi



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just found a Firefox add-on that will convert a web page to a mobi file (or ePub or LRF). It will optionally send it to Calibre to add it to your library (it requires Calibre to have been installed for the add-on to even function at all).

I've only tried a few pages, but it works pretty well.

It's at: http://www.heorot.org/wordpress/index.php/software/

The Bookit dialogue shows up in the Firefox Tools menu.

Mike


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

jmiked, thanks for the link. I will need to try that one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trying it out, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You'll notice it does not do photos at all well, unfortunately. Unless there is a setting I've missed.

Mike


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Cool find, thanks for the tip. I'm going to give it a try now.


----------

